# Beware Folks



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi All 
I have placed an order for 2 new d120v2 dimmerable led lights wtih Reef Suppy Canada.com.What a experienced i had .An order was placed on April 16 2014 I have not received my lights.After several email try i got 2 emails as soon as they came in it will be shipped.They advertise on their site it shipping weekly with these lights.Also got his phone xxxxxxxxxx Nick I case anyone has gone through what i gone through.Emails are never replied promply only if they decide to .I am contacting Visa to do an investigation and will be cancelling the order.I order from they beacuse some told me that's where they get it from.It's closed through a month.Sometime is wrong here with this company.I am not sure if they are closing or bankrupt.Anyone brought or experienced with this company would like to share their thoughts.Any other placed that i can purchased this lights ?Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
Its against the rules to post someone's phone number so I have removed it from your thread.
--
Thanks...Paul


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*leds*

I have ordered from them twice with no issues at all...


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

My D120 order placed on May 1st, no product and no response from this vendor as well. I will do the same if no light within 10 more days.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

This is very odd. 

I know Nick and have done business with him in the past. I will try and reach out to him.

Stay tuned.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Moderator please feel free to removed my post.I finally got a replied from CRS.com.I have made a tough decision to cancelled my order with a full refund with them after closer to a month ordering .I have no luck with them.It was such a wierd experienced for me I hope everyone who order from them have more success and better luck experienced then I.I was told that these lights arriving Fri or Mon. for those who looking to order these led lights from CRS.com Thanks


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear you received a response.


----------



## mules (Oct 29, 2013)

I have placed a few orders with nick and spoken to him several times on the phone. I have nothing but good things to say and I received excellent customer service.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I was refered by a reefer friends who had 3 set of these lights.I was amazed by the color of the coraline algae on the rocks.I dicided to order from Nick.Some how it didn't turn out well.I am waiting to get my visa credit back from visa so i can moved on.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Same with me, ordered on April 25th and its still awaiting fulfillment

Got a couple emails from Nick saying they were on back order and should ship in a week which was 11 days ago... also thinking of cancelling my order even though I know some of you got yours from them.

I might wait until I get my visa bill and if it hasn't shipped I'll cancel.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. Was thinking about placing an order but now I'll pass.


----------



## y4zhuang (Oct 2, 2013)

think it might be something recent, I've placed 2 seperate order, Dec 2013 and Oct 2013. I'd try to get my money back, but give him a chance to explain himself, might be something he can't control, Nick is a good guy


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

I think he is giving it to his local customers first .Online orders are put on a waiting list.Is this the place that carries this product?There must be someone else that sell them to.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

Another week and no light at door steps. Canceled my order.


----------

